# For the life of...



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Buster! Silly cat hasn't moved in hours!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Got a wood stove? Ours got so close I don't know how they didn't get burned. Our Redbone Hound was the biggest hog of the woodstove.

And since I don't see any chickens in the pic just why is that light on? If for Buster he's just showing how much he appreciates it.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

That's right, Robin! No chicks right now. Maybe in March or April. We had a wood burning stove when we had our double wide where our house is now. The cat we had then stayed as close to the chimney as she could without igniting!!
Buster is spoiled rotten!! He won't come inside at all. The garage is his domain! He keeps it free of mice..


----------

